# Thought this was a big bee flying around



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

While watering my trees this morning thought this was a big bee flying around. Elytra weren't obvious as it keeps a very flat profile in the air and flies really well. She kept circling and finally landed in the neighbors tree next to the fence. Was hard to get some photos, quite the tank and just wanted to get airborne. Looked it up, emerald june bug, she's attracted to our fruit compost and bird eaten peaches/nectarines.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

looks like a dung beetle


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's in the scarab family, its a lot bigger than NA dung beetles though, over 1" long.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

June bug if I am correct.. on my grandmothers farm we use to see them all the time..


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

looks to much like a japenese beetle to be pretty...


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Around here that is a june bug


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

When i was a kid we used to catch them and tie a piece of thread to there leg then we had a remote control bug


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Never seen that type of June Bug around here. Only the other one that is tan with stripes and more in forested areas. These ones like bird pecked fruit or rotting fruit which I have since our nectarines and peaches are starting to ripen and the birds have been having a nice meal on some of them. I was watching a few of these circle around the backyard all day off and on and this one finally decided to land where I could climb up on the fence and grab her out of the neighbors tree.


----------

